# Sessionhandling bei mehreren war Files



## WeirdAl (1. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich Sessionhandling bei mehreren war files. Angenommen ich habe ein pkw.war und lkw.war.

Das Modul pkw.war wird durch /suchePKW aufgerufen und legt das Baujahr der Selektionsmaske in die Session. Im gleichen Browserfenster (also gleiche Browsersession) wird direkt anschließend /sucheLKW (lkw.war) aufgerufen. Dort soll das Baujahr zur Vorbelegung der Suchmaske aus der Session ausgelesen werden. Geht das ohne Probleme oder arbeitet jedes war File mit einer eigenen Session und ich müsste diese Information in den Appcontext legen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen bzw. versteht vorauf ich hinaus will

Alex


----------



## gex (4. Dez 2008)

Bist du hierbei weitergekommen?

Prinzipiell arbeitet jedes Web-Modul (=WAR) in einem eigenen Session-Scope.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob irgend ein AppServer Optionen bietet um dieses Verhalten
zu verändern (insbesondere falls die Module innerhalb eines EARs deployed werden).

Was du eigentlich möchtest, ist eine Art SSO (SingleSignOn).


----------



## Murray (4. Dez 2008)

gex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was du eigentlich möchtest, ist eine Art SSO (SingleSignOn).


Das scheint mir aber eine gewagte Interpretation von SSO zu sein.


----------



## HLX (5. Dez 2008)

WeirdAl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Modul pkw.war wird durch /suchePKW aufgerufen und legt das Baujahr der Selektionsmaske in die Session. Im gleichen Browserfenster (also gleiche Browsersession) wird direkt anschließend /sucheLKW (lkw.war) aufgerufen. Dort soll das Baujahr zur Vorbelegung der Suchmaske aus der Session ausgelesen werden.



Du kannst die Einstellung der anderen Anwendung über einen Request-Parameter zur Verfügung stellen:

```
/sucheLKW?baujahr=2008
```
und im LKWServlet:

```
String baujahr = request.getParameter("baujahr");
if(baujahr != null) {
...
```


----------

